
Ask HN: What are the better start up accelerators in the uk - markogrady
What are people&#x27;s experiences with UK start up accelerators? Which ones are worth doing?
======
onion2k
I did Ignite 4 years ago (when it was called Ignite 100). It was a brilliant
experience, I learned a huge amount about both running a startup and myself,
and we raised at the end. We subsequently failed but I don't regret anything
about doing it. Ignite now runs in Newcastle, Manchester and London, and has a
raft of successful startups in its network. No big exits yet as far as I know,
but it's too early for that.

They're doing some innovative things too - Ignite is angel-backed now and
they've just run a successful campaign on Seedrs.

Moltin did Ignite before going on to do YCombinator.

Reach out to Paul Smith who runs Ignite (@paul_a_smith on Twitter). He's a
really nice chap.

------
aprdm
I would have a look on Wayra: [http://wayra.co/en/](http://wayra.co/en/)

